# Dealing with Psychosis Toolkit



## making_art (Sep 19, 2012)

*Using the Dealing with Psychosis Toolkit*
British Columbia Schizophrenia Society
July 27, 2012

Early Psychosis Intervention | Dealing with Psychosis 
There are many ways to use this toolkit. You can start in any section  and work through the toolkit in any order. Some of the topics may be  more useful to you than others. Pick and choose what parts you want to  work on. There are many activities in this toolkit. Some of the  activities are challenging. Give yourself time and be patient. Learning  new skills takes time.


Plan on reading and using this toolkit a little bit at a time.
Download Dealing with Psychosis: A toolkit for moving forward with your life 
Download Single Sections of the Toolkit

*About this Toolkit and Monitoring your Progress*


Information on how to use the toolkit and monitor your progress 
Download About This Toolkit and Monitoring Your Progress 

*What is Psychosis?*


Learn about the symptoms of psychosis and the six different facts that may contribute to the onset of psychosis. 
Download What Is Psychosis? 

*What Can You Do About Psychosis?*


This section focuses on the importance of learning new skills,  finding good support and taking effective medication.  There are some  worksheets here you can use to better understand the medication you are  prescribed. 
Download What Can You Do About Psychosis 

*Taking Care of Your Health*


Information on sleep, exercise and other factors that contribute to a healthy lifestyle. 
Download Taking Care of Your Health 

*Managing Stress*


Learn techniques to help you deal with and manage your stress. 
Download Managing Stress 

*Solving Problems*


Here you will find a popular and effective six-step method used to identify and solve problems. 
Download Solving Problems 

*Setting Goals and Moving Forward*


This section provides tips and worksheets to help you set and achieve goals for yourself. 
Download Setting Goals and Moving Forward 

*Understanding Cognition*


Here you will find useful ways that you can better deal with any  difficulties concerning memory, attention and other aspects of cognition. 
Download Understanding Cognition 

* Connecting With Other People *


This sections contains activities to help you examine your current  social circle and identify opportunities for connecting with other  people. 
Download Connecting With Other People 

*Preventing Relapse *


The activities in this section include identifying triggers for  psychosis, recognizing early warning signs of relapse and developing a  full relapse prevention plan. 
Download Preventing Relapse 

*Dealing With Symptoms *


This section offers suggestions for different strategies for dealing with symptoms of psychosis. 
Download Dealing with Symptoms 

*Additional Resources, Extra Worksheets and Acknowledgements*


Here you find links to other sources of information that you may  find helpful.  There are extra copies of the worksheets located in this  section as well.  And you can read a bit about how the toolkit was  developed in the acknowledgements here. 
Download Resources / Worksheets / Acknowledgements 

*Section For the Support Person *


This section is designed specifically for your support person to  help them best support you.  You should provide your selected support  person with a copy of this section or direct them to this website.  And  feel free to look through this section if you are curious. 
Download For The Support Person 

_The *Dealing with Psychosis Toolkit* was funded by the British Columbia  Ministry of Health (MoH). Fraser Health was contracted to oversee the  development of the project. The Advisory Committee was co-chaired by the  representatives from Fraser Health and MoH.
_


----------

